# El-cheapo HVLP gun at Harbor Freight



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

There's two different spray guns that look almost identical. One is a "HVLP Gravity Feed Spray Gun" with a 20 oz cup for $24.99 (regular $59.99 - 66222) and the other is a 20 oz. 6 cfm Gravity Feed Spray Gun for $12.99 (regular $24.99 - 47016/67181).

"HVLP" one - http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?function=Search

Other one - http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?itemnumber=47016&Submit=Go

The only difference I can see is the "HVLP" one has a dial gauge on it.

Couple questions:

1. Are these both HVLP guns?

2. Would one of these el-cheapos be good enough for me to spray cheap primer and latex onto plywood?

3. If so, how do you clean these things?

4. How about finishes? Acceptable for thinned poly, shellac, etc?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Your "top gun" is not a good no. Here's a better one: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90977
I have the el cheapo, bottom one http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?itemnumber=47016&Submit=Go
and have used to to spray poly, 2 part clear coat, stain, and enamel, Works great cleans easy. Thinner, shake, empty, thinner, spray, empty, thinner, spray.... . store.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh weird, it changed from last night. I can type in the 66222 number and it pulls up... it looks almost identical, just different colors.

Will it spray latex, too?


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

While I couldn't get the links to work, I have a couple of HF guns & from the price, I'm guessing it's these. If it doesn't say HVLP on it, it's not & the non HVLP's are cheaper. I've used both & they're fine, but I have not used them for latex material, only solvent based stuff. I'd read up first on the latex issue. As I recall, you might need a different size fluid nozzel for latex.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i bought a kit small touch up gun and a big one, then i painted my car, worked awesome, not a run in the base it was the clear but i fixed it


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

bzbatl said:


> There's two different spray guns that look almost identical. One is a "HVLP Gravity Feed Spray Gun" with a 20 oz cup for $24.99 (regular $59.99 - 66222) and the other is a 20 oz. 6 cfm Gravity Feed Spray Gun for $12.99 (regular $24.99 - 47016/67181).
> 
> "HVLP" one - http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?function=Search
> 
> ...


i don't know about those the only thing you may have to get different size's fluid nozzel's for your spraying like lacquer and poly shellac and primer You can go a google search for nozzel dia I had to drill mine out I Used a number drill and got it right I spray lacquer all the time good luck may take a few try's to get it right the HVLP gun's are great i use 40 lbs of preasure and it work's good


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

The gun that I see mentioned all the time as being one of HF's gems is the 43430. For some reason it doesn't come up on the HF catalog website but it does come up on the retail store website. Could be that it's only available at the B&M stores.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, I picked up one of the $12.99 ones since they were all out of the $24.99 ones. The next step up was $60!

Will be testing this out hopefully this weekend with some tinted primer. I'll post pics if it turns out acceptable.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Bill,
Do you have this gun, and if so how do you like its performance. I want something i can shoot sanding sealer and lacquer for inside projects, but also something i can shoot exterior latex/enamel on porchswings. I was at harbor freight yesterday and they either had this gun or one very similar in the same price range.


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=90977


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Your "top gun" is not a good no. Here's a better one: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90977
> I have the el cheapo, bottom one and have used to to spray poly, 2 part clear coat, stain, and enamel, Works great cleans easy. Thinner, shake, empty, thinner, spray, empty, thinner, spray.... . store.


I did a google search for the 47016 HVLP gun and came up with this thread. Small world.

I was over at the Harbor Freight store in Pensacola last Friday and saw one of these on sale. I have never tried an HVLP gun before so thought as this was so cheap I would get it as a "toy." Play with it awhile and if I liked it maybe getter a better one.

The manual is virturlly worthless. All of the controls on the gun are the same as my conventional guns except for one: the control on the left side of the gun. The manual does not discuss this control and I have no idea of what it does.

Can you please enlighten me as to the purpose?

Thanks.

George


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes they will spray latex, i sprayed some old wicker outdoor furniture with it and also a small table and chairs.


----------

